# What are your favorite Christmas albums that you dust off?



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are the three that keep me going when I get tired of the same ol' same ol' of the radio. 

http://shop.mannheimsteamroller.com/A-Fresh-Aire-Christmas/A/B0000005MV.htm

http://www.georgewinston.com/us/music/december-20th-anniversary-edition

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/4583334/a/Winterlude.htm


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jKZpjoKqkGc


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Celtic Woman: A Christmas Celebration
*


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds of brass: tijuana christmas


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Brett, you've got my number on this one. for me it's the quintessential Xmas album both in and out of season


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Just dusted off the Manheim today coming home from work. Sounded really good!!!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Trans Siberian Orchestra. And not Wizards in Winter on repeat.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Y'all should check out George Winston.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wait, can't forget Wham "Last Christmas" my favorite. Seems almost demasculating, but like it anyway.

Wham! - Last Christmas - YouTube


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

My two favs:

Bing Crosby - White Christmas
Amazon.com: White Christmas: Music

Lena Horne - Merry from Lena
Amazon.com: Merry From Lena: Lena Horne: Music

Oh... and I've got to hear Burl Ives singing "Holly Jolly Christmas" 

Rudolph - Holly Jolly Christmas - YouTube


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

RNBRAD said:


> Oh wait, can't forget Wham "Last Christmas" my favorite. Seems almost demasculating, but like it anyway.
> 
> Wham! - Last Christmas - YouTube


It's like an 80's sitcom/movie trailer all rolled into one.:laugh:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

m3gunner said:


> Bing Crosby - White Christmas
> Amazon.com: White Christmas: Music


I had forgotten about this one! Used to wear this cd out around the holidays.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Spyke said:


> It's like an 80's sitcom/movie trailer all rolled into one.:laugh:


True :laugh: Gotta love the 80's hair!!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Snoopy vs. The Red Baron (Snoopy's Christmas) (CC) - YouTube


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Billy Squier - Christmas Is The Time To Say I Love You - YouTube


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

John Lennon - Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - YouTube


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

obviously, my favorite is:

A Christmas Sing with Bing

Bing


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

There's an album I've recently got hooked on called Verve Remixed Christmas. I'm sure most of you have heard of Verve Remixed before, but I hadn't heard of this until a couple years ago.

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen - YouTube


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This special first aired in 1965 when I was﻿ in the 2nd grade & about 50% of the U.S. population tuned in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQeKdvXliIU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__kQ1PCP6B0


Of course, Johnny Mathis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XM3dDFNXUE

Covers all the life partners and everyone else !


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Twisted Sister - Silver Bells - YouTube


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

jackson 5 christmas


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Slidesong: Bob Rivers Comedy Corp - The Twelve Pains of Christmas - YouTube


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Pitmaster said:


> Slidesong: Bob Rivers Comedy Corp - The Twelve Pains of Christmas - YouTube


That reminds me of my Canadian favourite that I have to share: Bob and Doug Sing 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

stochastic said:


> That reminds me of my Canadian favourite that I have to share: Bob and Doug Sing 12 Days of Christmas


Ahy hoser...

Catch the Red Green Show lately?


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Some Kenny G. Faith and Miracles.


----------

